# Anglo Irish Bank not to be wound down



## Brendan Burgess (30 Mar 2010)

Minister's speech:

A wind down over 10 years might cost €30 billion in funding. 

we must keep it open.

This is unpalatable and the least worst option

Hair-cut on first tranche is 50%

Could be sold off in 5-7 years time


----------

